# 2004 530ia



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

My new ride!


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes! thats awesome. How do you like her so far? have any problems? i found some pros and cons.


----------



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

HFPST5 said:


> Yes! thats awesome. How do you like her so far? have any problems? i found some pros and cons.


Delivery problems: hood out of alignment, hydrolic(sp) belt tensioner installed to replace noisy mechanical one. Dealer put two small scratches on passenger side pillar when adjusting hood. They had to be buffed and painted. (idiots!)

Other problems: None as yet

So far we(my wife and I) are satisfied. We especially like the Sport mode, Active Cruise Control and the Parking Distance Control features. The Prem. Sound is great. Sport Seat with Lumbar controls are a necessity. Active Steering, DSC and ARS keep 4 wheels on the ground. It gets over 35mpg at 80mph. The fold down rear seats come in handy.

I would have liked the heads up display and navigation but it wasn't available. The SMG would have been nice also.

What's your take on it?


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

^^ I'm very glad to hear that you like it, 

Not sure if you're a member on GT but heres a little write up taken from the forum written by me. Its long. If you want to read it go ahead 

Silver Grey
Black interior
comfort seats (MUST HAVE)
SP
PP
Cold weather
Xenons...of course
HEATED STEERING WHEEL! 

Feelings on the five.....

Initial: When I first went to look at them (when they first first first came out), I HATED THEM..I thought they were hideous. The lines, the trunk, everything! just did not go over well w/ my eyes. This was partially because I enjoyed the e39 design. Especially the m5. Now when I sat inside it, I felt my stomach getting phsyically upset. I thought it was poorly designed: the door handle, the CUPHOLDERS, the knobs, just about everything. When my boyfriend took it out for a test drive, I became more soft-hearted. I had to admit, despite the looks, it drove awfully well and smooth. I told myself and my boyfriend that I would never live to see the day in which I would want that car. Never, I said, would it grow on me like the seven did.

Present: Well ****, I feel like a retard but god damn was I wrong. While we were looking for a new car (e-class or 5) I started to not let my pride get in my way of enjoying such a nice car. After goin back and forth between dealerships and driving the cars, I began to slowly admit QUIETLY to myself that I was beginning to like the 5 more than the E (which previously wasn't true). A main reason why I felt this was because of its aggressive stance on the road while the E was more passive and laid back. Now after my mom was "convinced" (not forced ) to buy the five, I ABSOLUTELY am obsessed. Let me tell you, I will guarantee that 90% of the e60 haters would admit that its one helluva car to drive. The excitement and satisfaction obtained while parading around in the 5 will make you come back for more, and leave you pleasantly suprised. Although I'm completely sprung on the car performance wise, I am still not completely settled w/ myself and the designers at BMW. As of now, I LOVE the front, the angel eyes, EVERYTHING. It looks very aggressive and ready to go. The Back, I'm almost to the point of saying its decent. Definitely a step up from getting sick from looking at it. As for the interior, let's just not talk about it, do not get me started as I do not want to deter any of you guys in buying one beacuse of the some flaws found inside.

Active steering: AWESOME, true, it can be considered light compared to e46s (2000s steering column) but does a wonderful job in responding on the drop of a dime. It takes the steering wheel less than a 360 degree rotation to turn the tires as far as they can go. That would equate to quick relatively easy driving around twisties.
Only bad thing about it, is if its not your daily driver, it is hard to go back and forth w/ the difference in steering...TRUST ME. 

Sport suspension: IS it REALLY included??......................... dont know. Ride doesn't feel all that stiff, but I would say it is at the perfect equilibrium, between weekend driving, and normal city driving. 

Cabin noise:.....................WHAT cabin noise? Can't hear it, its as smooth as butter. I believe it was Car and Driver that said it was the quietest car they've tested. I BELIEVE IT. 


Comfort seats: I am not kidding when I say this, THEY ARE WORTH EVERY SINGLE PENNY OF THE 1,200 you will have to drop. What I love most about them are the sides of the seats (the ones that are come w/ the seats in sp'd cars) But in the five, the sides can be adjusted to grab your body, so when you're goin around turns, you don't budge. Absolutely FABULOUS!

Another perk...the trunk is HUGE you can fit 4 golf bags if need be.
Guys, this car handles like crazy. No joke, sorry for just a long write up, but this is all i can think of for now. ta-ta

Amber

MORE:
BAD THINGS ABOUT THE 5

-the cupholders
-no navigation
-The CD player does not pick up where it leaves off, only does it when it feels like it
-The car is unsturdy in high winds despite its low-to-the-ground look
-"Passenger airbag off" light is way to bright.
-Braking power could be better.
-Designers took "objects in the mirror are closer than they appear" WAAAYYYYY too seriously
-Tilt option tilts waaaayyy too low. (or perhaps i may just happen to be a freakishly tall asian girl)

MORE GOOD THINGS ABOUT THE 5
-Noise while driving at high speeds w/ the window down is minimal. It's crazy!!! if you have an e60, try it. I was going 80 mph w/ my window down and was able to hold a conversation w/ normal tone of voice
-Windshield wipers work marvelously!!!!! and are very quiet
-The "3 blink" blinker stage
-Swiveling headlights. 
-Designers took "objects in the mirror are closer than they appear" WAAAYYYYY too seriously


Amber


----------



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

*Driving fine in So. Cal*



HFPST5 said:


> ^^ Not sure if you're a member on GT


BTW, what is GT?

I probably should have got the comforts seats, but, oh well.  
The lumbar support of the SP makes it okay.

I don't get it about the interior? It's fine by me. But that's just mho.

There's so many controls on the dash and in the iMenu that I've been studying the manual to make sure
we're taking advantage of all the features.

It does handle like crazy thought, that I do agree with. I had to gently inform my wife that it was okay to steer around pot holes, etc because you won't flip over or spin out. She's just not used to having that much confidence in a car. She's forgotten about the 320is she drove for 10 years. Her Accord has ruined her driving skills!

Anyway, we're having fun. We're going to try to make the SB Bimmerfest.

_^.^_


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Silver4evr said:


> BTW, what is GT?
> 
> I probably should have got the comforts seats, but, oh well.
> The lumbar support of the SP makes it okay.
> ...


GT= Germantechnik.com
bunch of crazy kids over there

I'm going to bimmerfest also! cool beans, last year was okay, its just something to do.

hahaha, accords are real good cars though too, reliable.

I just dont like the interiors of the e60, looks cheap in certain aspects, but overall I think we both agree, VERY NICE CAR :thumbup:

Have fun at bimmerfest, if you see a asian girl about 5'8-9''...that would be me, names amber, dont be scared to say hi! hahaha


----------

